# CyclingYong Colnago



## BirdLikeClimber (Aug 20, 2011)

Ive been reading messages about Chinese frame on this board and they are all very interesting.

I dont want a talk on ethics but i like the look of the Colnago on cyclingyong. I dont care if it has colnago on or not. Dont think there is an option not to have it on

I want a lugged carbon frame but do not want to spend 3000k on something I cant really justity and for which i would have my testicles removed!

Anyone got one of these? Whats it like? Any sign of it falling appart?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

BirdLikeClimber said:


> Ive been reading messages about Chinese frame on this board and they are all very interesting.
> 
> I dont want a talk on ethics *but i like the look of the Colnago on cyclingyong.* I dont care if it has colnago on or not. Dont think there is an option not to have it on
> 
> ...


It's not a Colnago. It's a Colnago copy. 
Please use proper terminology.


----------



## BirdLikeClimber (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok the fake-copy-replica-not a-colnago but has it written on the side frame then


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

BirdLikeClimber said:


> Ok the fake-copy-replica-not a-colnago but has it written on the side frame then


That's better. Thanx.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

I would be very surprised by two things.
1. That anyone on this forum owns one.
2. That the copy frame is actually lugged. I would guess that its just another molded carbon frame that looks like it has lugs. I would contact cycling yong, and ask them if the frame is bonded together, or molded together.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't know about you but I just don't think it's right to copy someones design and name. It's dishonest, unethical and just plain *WRONG*.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

onlineflyer said:


> I don't know about you but I just don't think it's right to copy someones design and name. It's dishonest, unethical and just plain *WRONG*.


What about the price difference between an real Gucci handbag and a copy that cost 1/10 the price? _(If you had to be the one paying for either one, that is...)_


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

turbogrover said:


> What about the price difference between an real Gucci handbag and a copy that cost 1/10 the price? _(If you had to be the one paying for either one, that is...)_


Theft of intellectual property is theft. No getting around it. IF I couldn't afford (or desire) to pay for the original, I would just go without.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

onlineflyer said:


> Theft of intellectual property is theft. No getting around it. IF I couldn't afford (or desire) to pay for the original, I would just go without.


^ THIS ^ if it's a copy, especially if it has the copied name brand on it, it's just wrong. if you can't afford the real thing, you're basically stealing.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Who are we kidding?

The Chinese are successful counterfeiters.
That's how their engineering minds work. They take it apart and clone it. 
Someone else that's brilliant does all the research and design.


----------



## BirdLikeClimber (Aug 20, 2011)

Theft of intellectual property, lets lock up the whole university population!!

Anyway, who has one?


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

BirdLikeClimber said:


> Theft of intellectual property, lets lock up the whole university population!!
> 
> Anyway, who has one?


Actually it's theft of a trademark/brand name name as well. It's one thing to reverse engineer somebody else's IP and a whole other thing to actually have the b_lls to plaster the name on the stolen product as well...


----------



## asherstash1 (May 16, 2010)

BirdLikeClimber said:


> Ive been reading messages about Chinese frame on this board and they are all very interesting.
> 
> *I dont want a talk on ethics but i like the look of the Colnago on cyclingyong. I dont care if it has colnago on or not. Dont think there is an option not to have it on**
> 
> ...


*hahahaaha


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

onlineflyer said:


> I don't know about you but I just don't think it's right to copy someones design and name. It's dishonest, unethical and just plain *WRONG*.


Thats what chinese knock offs are all about. I feel that buying one is just adding fuel to the fire. I know not every one as the cash in their pocket to go pick a Colnago up anytime they want but you could......OMG.  .....Save up and then buy a real one.


----------



## BirdLikeClimber (Aug 20, 2011)

The thing is frames are just consumables, If I fall off a 3k bike and ruin it, it wont be covered by warrantly, cos its my fault. Im screwed and thats 3k ive pissed up the wall. 

Until I saw these I hate copied stuff, even those shitty fake jerseys on ebay. Still do. I own a genuine Rolex watch, Gibson guitars but these are built to last and should survive me. 

Sadly carbon fibre frames do not. 

Like i said I dont care that it has colnago on the side. I like the frame


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

BirdLikeClimber said:


> The thing is frames are just consumables, If I fall off a 3k bike and ruin it, it wont be covered by warrantly, cos its my fault. Im screwed and thats 3k ive pissed up the wall.
> 
> Until I saw these I hate copied stuff, even those shitty fake jerseys on ebay. Still do. I own a genuine Rolex watch, Gibson guitars but these are built to last and should survive me.
> 
> ...


All items are consumables but nice justification for contributing to a total weasel act. If people didn't buy that cr_p this wouldn't be an issue. BTW, Pete Townsend was never able to destroy his Gibson right? The reasoning above takes the cake for nonsense.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

BirdLikeClimber said:


> The thing is frames are just consumables, If I fall off a 3k bike and ruin it, it wont be covered by warrantly, cos its my fault. Im screwed and thats 3k ive pissed up the wall.
> 
> Until I saw these I hate copied stuff, even those shitty fake jerseys on ebay. Still do. I own a genuine Rolex watch, Gibson guitars but these are built to last and should survive me.
> 
> ...


Easy solution:

Stop crashing. n00bsauce.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

BirdLikeClimber said:


> The thing is frames are just consumables, If I fall off a 3k bike and ruin it, it wont be covered by warrantly, cos its my fault. Im screwed and thats 3k ive pissed up the wall.
> 
> Until I saw these I hate copied stuff, even those shitty fake jerseys on ebay. Still do. I own a genuine Rolex watch, Gibson guitars but these are built to last and should survive me.
> 
> ...


You won't spend $3,000.00 on a genuine Colnago frame but you'll spend more on a genuine Rolex watch. Why not buy a fake Rolex and then you would have the extra money to spend on a genuine Colnago (and probably get a lot more enjoyment).


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Also keep in mind that all these carbon frames are not recyclable. 
In the last 3 years I have broken 3 frames due to wrecks and manufacturing defects. 
They all have gone into a landfill. 

Carbon fiber is not much of a "green" material.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

So you really like the bike and it just happens to say Colnago on the side? Why not just buy a plain chinese carbon frame and put your name on it. It has to be cheaper than the fake Colnago. If you want a nice carbon frame with a warranty and excellent customer service, buy a Neuvation. You can roll out a nice bike with SRAM Red for well within your budget. You can even choose your decals. 

Otherwise you're just supporting theft of the Colnago name. Anyone who knows about Colnago frames will know your bike is a fake. Maybe that doesn't matter to you but to most people it does.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^^this^^^^ That's exactly what I did. Riding a Neuvation FC100. Inexpensive, great customer service and best of all, it does everything I want it to do.


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

turbogrover said:


> I would be very surprised by two things.
> 1. That anyone on this forum owns one.
> 2. That the copy frame is actually lugged. I would guess that its just another molded carbon frame that looks like it has lugs. I would contact cycling yong, and ask them if the frame is bonded together, or molded together.


1. I am an owner. 
2. It is lugged. No mistake about that.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

mrbubbles said:


> 1. I am an owner.
> 2. It is lugged. No mistake about that.


Hey that's cool. Hope you like the bike.:thumbsup:

Now, I have to wonder why you would choose old-school tech like bonding frames together using lugs, vs modern one-piece molded construction.
I know why Colnago does it. Because they can make a custom size frame doing it that way.
The knock-off frame only comes in a few sizes though.


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

turbogrover said:


> Hey that's cool. Hope you like the bike.:thumbsup:
> 
> Now, I have to wonder why you would choose old-school tech like bonding frames together using lugs, vs modern one-piece molded construction.
> I know why Colnago does it. Because they can make a custom size frame doing it that way.
> The knock-off frame only comes in a few sizes though.


I liked the geometry. Don't really care about the lugged design vs. monocoque, never made that much of a difference to me anyways.


----------



## trihard1 (May 30, 2011)

mrbubbles said:


> I liked the geometry. Don't really care about the lugged design vs. monocoque, never made that much of a difference to me anyways.


Back on topic.... Were you happy with the quality? How's the ride? It's a classy looking frame to add to the stable one day


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

onlineflyer said:


> I don't know about you but I just don't think it's right to copy someones design and name. It's dishonest, unethical and just plain *WRONG*.


In some extremely rare circumstances it depends on the original manufacturer. They may choose to not litigate in favour of gaining popularity by allowing fakes into the market or for that matter copies. We all know that in early Microsoft years they turned a blind side to the piracy to do just that. It may be possible that a larger manufacturer allows this to happen with goods because its a promotion and advertising. We all know its not easy to obtain copies unless you're a member of these boards and choose to read through all the posts etc etc but for a large majority of end consumers if they see a colnago riding around they will check it out and probably buy the real deal instead of a fake copy. The logic could work


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

To be honest I would buy a reverse engineered chinie frame but I don't have the time or money to finish it. When I'm done with school maybe. It thinks it Sux using the names of a major bike company.


----------



## BirdLikeClimber (Aug 20, 2011)

mrbubbles said:


> 1. I am an owner.
> 2. It is lugged. No mistake about that.


Any concerns that the build quality isnt any good? How many miles have you done on it?


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

trihard1 said:


> Back on topic.... Were you happy with the quality? How's the ride? It's a classy looking frame to add to the stable one day


I'm satisfied with the quality. The ride is nice, not mind-blowing or anything, it's just a bike after all. 



BirdLikeClimber said:


> 1. Any concerns that the build quality isnt any good? 2. How many miles have you done on it?


1. Nope. Don't mind taking it down high speed descent, certainly not going to break and crumble like robdamanii hopes. 
2. About 500 miles give or take. I've been mountain biking more lately.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

I like the looks of lugged carbon as well. I do believe that you can get the bare frame without the name. Not sure if this falls within the "open mould" category or if it is just a copied design. Either way, ethics aside, If I buy carbon again it will be a generic Chinese frame or, it will be a custom steel or Ti. 

Of course I say that without the money, or the need for a new ride....


----------

